# I Tried Playing This...



## Aromatic Ambrosia (Apr 16, 2018)

*But I got tired of it so fast. In my opinion, the game is boring and repetitive.
I couldn't get myself into it, despite my efforts. I would love to hear your guy's opinion! Do you agree or disagree with me? Why or why not? What do you like about the game? What do you hate?​*


----------



## John Wick (Apr 16, 2018)

I wouldn't waste my time downloading it. 
Mobile games don't interest me, as all I have been looking at since my last PC died in 2009, is a moblie screen. 

IMO, AC doesn't belong on a phone, and in portrait mode. >..<


----------



## Angel-Rae (Apr 16, 2018)

I’ve played it on my iPad every day since December. My 3DS is a bit broken and I can’t get it to connect to wifi since I moved, so I haven’t played NL more than once or twice in years and I never had the Amibo thing because I couldn’t get it without wifi access.

Pocket Camp just looks so good on my iPad. I loved having CF on the tv screen but it’s cumbersome to set up and I’m not sure how it would look on my larger tv these days. I was always wishing that NL was on a bigger screen so I love the iPad size. I don’t play it on my phone or out and about. 

It has way more limited game play than NL or CF both of which I played daily for over a year after getting. It does have more structure though, which I really enjoyed at the beginning but hese days I’m a bit bored of the basic request fulfilment which is the mainstay of the game. 

I do really enjoy the events and the opportunities for novelty in new items and I really enjoy having the opportunity to get all of the villagers. Since I never had Amibo I still find this a novelty. Overall it’s started to get a bit boring apart from events. I miss banging rocks and all of the creatures. At first I loved how easy it was to catch fish and bugs but now I miss the challenge. I miss swimming and I miss displaying what I catch. 

Overall I do love it but it’s kind of limited or overly busy/stressful during events whereas NL and CF was more engaging and leisurely overall. One thing I do really enjoy is the social aspect of visiting other people’s camps. It’s a very restricted interaction and it’s only ever basically interacting with a version of them like in the dream towns so it’s quite safe. I didn’t play online in the earlier games so I enjoy visiting and watering the garden etc. 

What I would love would be like a hybrid of the structured nature of PC and it’s exciting nagging social events and all of the amazing stuff in the real games like swimming, going to the island and doing tours, fossils etc etc


----------



## cheezu (Apr 16, 2018)

Honestly, I love it.
When I first started playing in November, there wasn't as much to do and the selection of villagers wasn't great.
All of that is changing though and I hope they continue to improve and expand it.
If you're a fan of the franchise, I'd definitely give it a try - just don't expect New Leaf 2.0 because that's not what it is.
The graphics are amazing though - pretty much what I had always hoped Animal Crossing would become.


----------



## joelmm (Apr 16, 2018)

I play every day since the first day. I love it.


----------



## WynterFrost (Apr 16, 2018)

it's become a chore tbh now. I've almost finished all the amenities and I've gotten the villagers I want in my camp. I'm not into the gardening and collecting every single peice of furniture and clothing. 

I only play once or twice a day to help people in the quarry, and if there isn't an event on I don't really feel like spending time playing when I could be doing something else


----------



## tiffanistarr (Apr 16, 2018)

I agree with you. The only thing that draws me to it is simply how great the game looks. Everything is vibrant and beautiful, but the gameplay itself is mediocre at best. I just don't get the appeal in doing repetitive tasks over and over and over again. I don't understand where the fun lies in that. I got it when it first came out played for it a couple days and then I didn't see the point in it anymore. Recently I had some people tell me that it's improved and there's more things to do and it's fun, so I picked it up and started the Easter event. I didn't find any enjoyment of that either. 

For me, I'm a person who likes instant gratification and I don't want to wait hours in between things, because then I feel obligated to come back to it at a later time. I don't think games should make you feel obligated to do anything. I'm playing to relax and have fun not to worry about my craft that's going to be done in 2 hours or picking up the eggs that the flowers gave me. I see what they were going with and they're trying to get people invested by doing that, but for me, it makes it more like a chore then an enjoyable game experience.  

The other problem I have with the game is that the leaf ticket system is ridiculous. With previous games I was a sucker for micro-transactions and I don't mind putting some of my own money into a mobile game that is fun. When Pok?mon Go first came out I put quite a lot of my own money into it because it was fun. With Pocket Camp though, I can't grasp the point of it and I can't muster up the care to put money into pay to play games anymore. Granted, I know that if I used Leaf Tickets the craft time could go by a lot faster, but in my opinion it's too expensive. 

The villagers you get are just not my ideal villagers either and I think watching them turn a lamp off and on and eat ice cream is only enjoyable the first couple times you see it. There is extremely limited interaction with campsite guests and when there is an interaction to be had it's quick and they're either giving you bells, materials, or one of them dropped their hat in the river. Pocket Camp is just chore after chore. 

Like you though, I tried to get into it because I just love the Animal Crossing universe and I think everything about it is adorable, but this game in my eyes is a failure and a complete waste of time.


----------



## AndroGhostX (Apr 16, 2018)

You guys have to think about this game from a spin-off point of view. It's not going to be good because of that. We want real AC, not spin-offs.

Personally, I enjoy it. But I think that is because I never interacted with villagers that much, so PC gives me the opprotunity to do that to an extent. Plus I like completing things. Like maxing out all villagers, crafting everything, completing the flower trade, etc. I'm not bored of it but I do not see a point in continuing once I have done everything because there won't be anything left to do. Plus Nintendo not raising the max level is a killer for my enjoyment. I'd rather have all villagers up'd in level than them keep adding more villagers to level up. It's boring at that point as all the villagers I have to level up still are in the campsite, and not every so hours do villagers want to be talked to to level them up. So at that point and completing the final two flowers of the flower trade, I really don't play as much as I did as I don't have a reason to get on every time the villagers switch in the areas, as they are all my maxed out ones.

So to me, it hasn't become a chore, it has just become pointless unless they add an event, which most people complain about, or that there are too many events back to back. And I see Nintendo's reasoning behind that: To keep interest in the game. Because at this point, it's the only thing that will keep my interest unless they raise the max level.


----------



## Tikikata (Apr 16, 2018)

I play ACPC everyday, and it's a good stress relief while I'm on break at work, because it takes me a while to do stuff on NL, so I can't play that at work. I think Pocket Camp is pretty good for a mobile title; repetitive, sure, but it can be fun to use when you're looking to kill some time.


----------



## Corrie (Apr 16, 2018)

For me, it's a cute game for those that don't have New Leaf but for those that do, I'd just stick with New Leaf. Sure it has some new stuff but not enough for me to warrant playing it daily. I just can't get into it due to it being on the phone and for it being basically like a bootleg New Leaf. But it's not a bad app by any means, the video games are just better to me.


----------



## PaperCat (Apr 17, 2018)

i play it occasionally. maybe at least once a day as just something to do. i dont love it or hate it.


----------

